# what bow do you have



## mike.

hey what kind of bow do you have? i have a barnett quad 400 crossbow and i love it. i still havent shot a deer yet but i had many chances, i shot one too far and barley cut the chest of a doe (just skinned it and had a little blood on the arrow) and i had 2 chances to geta 8 pointer and a 4 pointer.. to bad my distance judgement is crap otherwise i would have shot and killed one of them, i thought they were 70 yards but when i got out of the tree and counted my strides it turned out to be only 35-40 yards


----------



## Remington 7400

> *70 yards* but when i got out of the tree and counted my strides it turned out to be only *35-40 yards*


----------



## Tator

hmmmm, an investment in a rangefinder just might be up your ally :eyeroll: you need more pracitice in judgeing distance, all you'll end up doing is wounding deer, and if it was once in a lifetime deer, I don't think that's something you'd want to do..........practice practice practice....

Tator


----------



## mike.

Remington 7400 said:


> *70 yards* but when i got out of the tree and counted my strides it turned out to be only *35-40 yards*
Click to expand...

what with the face? my bow easily shoots 50 yards and i can hit the bullseye everytime. the guy i hunt with has a rangefinder, but he had it in his stand.. i should buy one


----------



## Tator

my bow probably shoots 100 yds, hoyts are known to do that. but as for taking shots like that on game...............probably not for me....I was comfortbable shooting a deer at 40 yards this year, last year was 30, next year............possibly practice out to 50 yds all summer and see how that goes


----------



## Derrick007

Since no one has answered the ? yet, I will. I have a PSE Impala 55#. and a PSE Firestorm 60#.


----------



## northerngoosehunter

yea instead of answering his question it turned into a bragging section.


----------



## USSapper

By who?? :eyeroll:

Anyways i had a hoyt for the last three seasons but this spring bought a mathews switchback XT and love it


----------



## mike.

are these compounds, crossbows, etc. ive shot my crossbow from 95 yards, the arrow skipped off the ground and then hit my target 2 inches below the bullseye lol.. then ive shot it from 85 and i hit it without hitting the ground


----------



## Tator

not sure who was braggin but whatever

06 Hoyt Ultratec


----------



## USSapper

compound bow


----------



## Remington 7400

> Remington 7400 wrote:
> Quote:
> 70 yards but when i got out of the tree and counted my strides it turned out to be only 35-40 yards
> 
> what with the face? my bow easily shoots 50 yards and i can hit the bullseye everytime. the guy i hunt with has a rangefinder, but he had it in his stand.. i should buy one


Just suprized me that you mis judged the distance by 30 yards, thats all.

I shoot a Excalibur Exocet.


----------



## mike.

ya im a noob lol


----------



## Shooter

Even practice at various distances will help your judgement on yardage. If not, borrow your friend's range finder for one day and mark certain trees as 20, 30 yards...etc. Practice doesn't hurt.

matthews switchback for me.


----------



## mike.

ya thats what i did.. i pretty much know my stand area pretty good now.. i sighted my crossbow for different distances, (my scope has 4 or 5 different crosshair, each for a longer distance, the first crosshair easily hits 1-50 yards on the bullseye)


----------



## USSapper

if you dont mind me asking, where are you from


----------



## mike.

southern ontario, in kingsville... why do you ask?


----------



## USSapper

just wondering sinceyou use a crossbow


----------



## mike.

oh ok.. why would where i live matter though? im confused lol


----------



## USSapper

cant use crossbows in ND and dont believe you should be able to for archery tags


----------



## bretts

I do believe though if have a physical disability you can use crossbows. I have nothing against that, but if you don't have any disability/problem then using a crossbow isn't right IMO


----------



## carp_killer

pse thunderbolt pse polaris pse king fisher barnett wildcat c5


----------



## jgat

I have shot my Browning Tornado the last 5 seasons, next year it will be a Hoyt I hope!


----------



## mike.

well we're aloud to use crossbows here.. i like mine , too bad i didnt shoot any deer with it yet (acutally i shot at a doe but my scope was off, i think i bumped it or something) and i could have got that buck but stupid me cant judge distance and decided to pass on him


----------



## Da killing machine

Are you handicaped ,or do you just like to shoot crossbows. I shot a cross bow for two years, after a bad motorcycle accident .It was alright,but like my compound better. Had a Hoyte pro force extreme. It was an alsome bow ,had to learn how to shoot left handed after the accident. Sold that bow and bought a mathews Q2 ,Its a sweet bow . :lol:


----------



## oneida bows

We shoot Oneida bows. I currently shoot a Black Eagle II and an Extreme.
You can see more pics at www.blackeagleoutfitters.com. Oneida's Forever Joe


----------



## sotaman

I just got into the new Drenline


----------



## huntin1

USSapper said:


> cant use crossbows in ND and dont believe you should be able to for archery tags


why shouldn't they be used for archery tags?

huntin1


----------



## Tator

sota, congrats on the new Drenaline, I've heard goods and bads, I hope you get the goods!!!! I almost picked up a Vextrix this weekend, but will have to hold off for a few more years, The Ultratec does just fine!!

I think crossbows should only be used for people who need them (handicap) just doesn't seem right being able to take a deer easily at 80 yds. the law on them now if where it should be I think

Tator


----------



## Turner

huntin1 said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> cant use crossbows in ND and dont believe you should be able to for archery tags
> 
> 
> 
> why shouldn't they be used for archery tags?
> 
> huntin1
Click to expand...

Hunting with wheels, scopes, pins, and mechanical release is cheating enough for archery, no need to make it any easier. oke:


----------



## huntin1

So you've used a crossbow and know for a fact that it is easier, or just guessing because it looks easy?

huntin1


----------



## USSapper

Yes hunting one, I have. The fact of putting a scope on a bow and already having the string pulled back in the locked position: yah, id say that makes it that much easier to harvest a deer. Just read a few of these comments on what doesnt have to be done when using a crossbow, compared to a cmpd of recurve: 1) You dont have to pull back on the deer when he has come in range thus reducing the likelihood of him seeing your movements. 2) The lack of having to hold your bow back for long periods of time, waiting for him to take one more step into the clearing. 3) The range a deer can be taken at is greatly increased with ease do to the fact of the two statements above and the use of a scope thus taking away the skill needed to tlure the animal in close.vThese pieces of equipment take whatever challenge that was left in bowhunting and makes it ten times easier- I could have shot a bunch of dandy bucks at 75 yards this year to if i had a crossbow but am not comfortable shooting that far even though i have practiced at those ranges before-for those of you that dont know, a cross bow can easily be sighted in to 80 + yrds. Huntin1, this is just my opinion, everybody has there own and i see yours conflicts with mine but thats just the way it is sometimes. My values/ethics of bowhunting are a little different than yours. Good hunting everyone :beer:

PS Huntin1-Did you make it to the shoot this weekend?


----------



## huntin1

USSapper said:


> Yes hunting one, I have. The fact of putting a scope on a bow and already having the string pulled back in the locked position: yah, id say that makes it that much easier to harvest a deer. Just read a few of these comments on what doesnt have to be done when using a crossbow, compared to a cmpd of recurve: 1) You dont have to pull back on the deer when he has come in range thus reducing the likelihood of him seeing your movements. 2) The lack of having to hold your bow back for long periods of time, waiting for him to take one more step into the clearing. 3) The range a deer can be taken at is greatly increased with ease do to the fact of the two statements above and the use of a scope thus taking away the skill needed to tlure the animal in close.vThese pieces of equipment take whatever challenge that was left in bowhunting and makes it ten times easier- I could have shot a bunch of dandy bucks at 75 yards this year to if i had a crossbow but am not comfortable shooting that far even though i have practiced at those ranges before-for those of you that dont know, a cross bow can easily be sighted in to 80 + yrds. Huntin1, this is just my opinion, everybody has there own and i see yours conflicts with mine but thats just the way it is sometimes. My values/ethics of bowhunting are a little different than yours. Good hunting everyone :beer:
> 
> PS Huntin1-Did you make it to the shoot this weekend?


You are right, our opinions do differ on this matter, but I'm betting that I have a bit more experience than most of you, I started bowhunting in 1976.

No I didn't make it to the shoot, the last time I checked the small minded people running the club here didn't allow crossbows, maybe they've changed I don't know.

Yep, you guessed it, I shoot a crossbow.

In 1994 I had surgery to repair a work related shoulder injury. It is now held together with pins. Because of rehab I skipped bowhunting that year. Went back to it in 1995, and did OK for awhile. About 2000 I started to have problems, I was finding that each time I tried to shoot my bow my shoulder became fatigued to the point that I couldn't pull it back any more. After a couple of days it would be OK again until I started shooting. By 2002 I could shoot 2 sometimes 3 arrows and then I was done for several days. When I went to the Dr. he gave me 2 choices, get rid of the bow, or have surgery again. I gave the bow to my son. Dr. suggested a crossbow, and since I decided that hunting with a crossbow would be better than not bowhunting at all I let him send in for the permit.

Now, I'm telling you, from many years of experience, hunting with a crossbow is NOT easier than a compound, in fact hunting with a compound is much easier. The range for a crossbow is the same as that of any modern compound. Can you shoot 80 yards with a crossbow? Sure, but then you can also shoot 80 yards with a compound. In fact, plainsman and I used to challenge each other to shooting contests out to 80 yards back when I was able to shoot my compound daily. Most crossbow hunters will not take shots beyond 40 yards, pretty much the same as most compound hunters. I've been busted way more trying to raise my crossbow to my shoulder than I ever was drawing the arrow back on my compound.

Ever get a second shot at a deer after missing the first, I have. Try that with a crossbow. Ain't going to happen. Ever tried carrying a crossbow through the trees, it's much easier with a compound.

If I could I would go back to the compound in a second, they are much easier to hunt with.

huntin1


----------



## Turner

Huntin1 wrote.
No I didn't make it to the shoot, the last time I checked the small minded people running the club here didn't allow crossbows, maybe they've changed I don't know.

Not sure what club you are talking about, if you can present us with your medical card showing that you are restricted to only using a crossbow the Sandhills Archers will let you shoot. Sorry to hear about your about your shoulder injury.


----------



## huntin1

Turner,

Thanks, shoulder injuries are a *****, I would'nt wish one on anyone.

Yeah, I know some clubs here in ND do allow them. I believe Devils Lake does too. Not here in Jamestown, unless they have changed in the past several years.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## neb_bo

parker frontier, #50 bear kodiak mag, #50 pse kingfisher. and if anyone wants to trade for the bear on a left handed recurve, let me know. its right handed, and im learning to shoot left handed.


----------



## USSapper

Huntin1, i realized that you must have been a crossbow shooter in your previous post. What i didnt mention in my post was hunting with a crossbow for no reason, you have one, and if it wasnt for a crossbow, you wouldnt be able to hunt at all. I am grateful ND has an amendment for situations like this where a hunter has become "disabled" in an aspect but is still able to hunt. You are also right, you have more (alot) experience in this field but we both probably have things we know that the other doesnt. Not discrediting you, but i find it hard to believe a deer being more apt to busting you pulling up with a crossbow compared to a cmpd. I will talk to the boys and see if they can make some changes with the rules down there-theres no need to limit someone from being able to shoot. Someday you plains and i will have to have a shoot off to get a little young blood in the works-i mean younger blood* :lol:


----------



## huntin1

USSapper said:


> Not discrediting you, but i find it hard to believe a deer being more apt to busting you pulling up with a crossbow compared to a cmpd.


I'm sure you do, I did too, before I started hunting with one. When I got my permit I wasn't even sure I wanted to hunt with the crossbow. I too thought where the hell is the challenge? Changed my outlook real quick once I actually went hunting with it.

Shoot off would be fun.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## USSapper

itll have to be before June though, i have a long "vacation" planned til about the middle of 08


----------



## huntin1

Planning on "playing" in the sandbox?

huntin1


----------



## USSapper

We'll see-time will soon tell


----------



## sotaman

I will say that new bow by Bow Tech screams and is quiter then my mathews I couldn't tell you what one was faster but it also seemed to be a good bow.


----------



## Turner

Huntin1, here is what the Sandhills Club rules say about crossbows

Our rules for 3D League and our shoots:

Bow - A machine that shoots an arrow and requires the archer to hold the 
arrow at full draw bearing at least 5% of the peak draw weight. Crossbows are not allowed except for handicapped archers and must be entered into the Target division.

hope to see you out there some time


----------



## bandman

matthews MQ-32 and a pse


----------



## bowtechin

Bowtech Tech 29 Looking at going with the Gaurdian though.

Also have a Ben Pearson Hunter recurve. Just started shooting it. Found it put away, was my uncles who passed right before I was born. Got it checked out and it's almost ready to go. Goal is to be using it by the fall. f I'm a good enough shot by then..


----------



## joshua.jeffreys

Mathews Switchback :beer:


----------



## topshelf

Huntin1, I'm not sure it's a question of the Jamestown Club people being small minded. I believe its an insurance issue.


----------



## squirrel sniper101

i have a little banshee bow!  its small but i like it!


----------



## huntin1

topshelf said:


> Huntin1, I'm not sure it's a question of the Jamestown Club people being small minded. I believe its an insurance issue.


Not sure I buy that, what possible issue could there be?

I said small minded because several years ago I wanted to shoot one of their outdoor tournaments and was told that crossbows were not considered archery equipment and were not allowed.

huntin1


----------



## arrows

mathews 05 switchback

browning 45# for bow fishing!!!


----------



## mpd110

Bowtech Tribute 70#


----------



## kevin.k

im gettin a bowtech this summer.....more then likly


----------



## dawhip

PSE Vengeance.

My son is looking at buying a Mathews Classic, anyone familiar with them?


----------



## Nippers

Bows in the family
Me:
Switchback XT
Apex 7

My Wife:
Micro Adrenaline
Ignition

And what I'm giving my father in law this weekend:
Mission X4

Looking at a Diamond Justice, Triumph, or Rapture for a fishing set up....hopefully :thumb:


----------



## MODEERMAN

martin jaguar


----------



## Longshot

I don't believe it's an insurance issue at all. Unfortunately there are those with little or no knowledge that actually believe that crossbows do not have safeties and are more dangerous. That is the only reason why they claim it's about the insurance without even looking at the policy.

I just purchased the Bowtech Guardian this summer and a Hoyt Gamemaster. I have been very pleased with the Gaurdian just need more time to shoot it.


----------



## purepower

well just got my first bow ever picked up a mission x3 i love the bow personally


----------

